# Bull reds back in town...



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Took the xcraft jet ski out today from 3mb to the Gulf....caught some bluefish at 3 mile...headed out the pass looking for birds and Kabam...Nearshore was lit up with birds and fish...Caught a few Remoras until I saw a Golden Glow...caught over 20 bull reds and hung a big cobia...of course the Cobia escaped....after dragging the jet ski around for awhile...damn Cobia and Tarpon give me the fits....anyway It's why I love fishing Pensacola. ..So much opportunity for big fish!...Good fishin yaw..all fish caught on 6" twisty tail jigs


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*more pics*

More pics


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Fabulous photos!Congrats on the catch.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Great report and pics, fantastic day you had there.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome work brother.. You got the best of both worlds with your jet ski fishing contraption.. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man that was a good trip ! Stupid cobia !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa pow !!!!!!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

They're in the bay, too. I was on my way out into the gulf Thursday morning when I almost ran right over one. I was up on plane, and I saw this big gold fish near the top of the water pass down my starboard side. That was as close as I came to a bull red that trip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! Gonna have to come out during the daylight I reckon!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

timjb83 said:


> Awesome work brother.. You got the best of both worlds with your jet ski fishing contraption..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks Timjb83...it costs about $12 to ride and fish all day on the ski...compared to $80-$160 in my boat....and the dang thing is fun


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Man that was a good trip ! Stupid cobia !


Yeah big monster stupid Cobia!....I was gonna let u go!..lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pa pow !!!!!!


Bam BOOM POW to you too brother!...lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

nathar said:


> They're in the bay, too. I was on my way out into the gulf Thursday morning when I almost ran right over one. I was up on plane, and I saw this big gold fish near the top of the water pass down my starboard side. That was as close as I came to a bull red that trip.


I'm sure they're all around chasing bait wherever it is...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jason said:


> NICE!!! Gonna have to come out during the daylight I reckon!!!


Well a guy could do both in one day...last weekend the boys and I started at 3mb at 3 am and continued to the gulf into the afternoon. ..pretty good chances like that


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beast mode BRO!!!!

THATS IT I NEED A entire JET SKI FLEET...... LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS will introduce this platform in a whole new more exciting way for clients to hook up LoL


UR HAVING TOO MUCH FUN HAHAHAHA


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Beast mode BRO!!!!
> 
> THATS IT I NEED A entire JET SKI FLEET...... LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS will introduce this platform in a whole new more exciting way for clients to hook up LoL
> 
> ...


Lol...that would be cool!


----------



## Boatbum (Dec 15, 2015)

nice job,thx for sharing,glad there back!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice! Have you ever met JetSkiBrian out of Pocosin, Va? He does what you do. Sounds like the same thing he says about why he got into it.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great post and nice pics man! Some nice reds there, and looks like you are having some serious fun out there. I'm sure the bay will be busy for the next few months :yes:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice! Have you ever met JetSkiBrian out of Pocosin, Va? He does what you do. Sounds like the same thing he says about why he got into it.


Never met him ,but have seen his videos etc...Jet Ski fishing is very physical but it's very fun as well...No other vessel can match a jet ski for chasing schooling fish...it doesn't spook the fish, even porpoises cruise all around me because they know there isn't a propeller in the water...and 0-60 in 4-5 seconds....always first on the school lol....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Great post and nice pics man! Some nice reds there, and looks like you are having some serious fun out there. I'm sure the bay will be busy for the next few months :yes:


Yes sir, my favorite time of year!


----------



## Maxdrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Im a jetski fisherman too was wondering what that float around your ski was called?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Maxdrag said:


> Im a jetski fisherman too was wondering what that float around your ski was called?


It's a rubber dinghy that I modified to fit my waverunner...there is absolutely no comparison once the dinghy is added...complete stability, and lots more places to store gear......it makes fishing so much easier but does not slow the ski...the dinghy is actually 6" above the waterline so it only touches the water when you lean or hit a big wave


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your set up? You have me curious now.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

catfever24 said:


> Do you have any pics of your set up? You have me curious now.


Here's a few


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

153 Large fish said:


> Here's a few


Wow, that's a nice setup! You also use Lowrance HDS?

Do you ever fish the Destin bay areas? I'm bring my pontoon to Miramar Beach and am searching for some spots to take my wife to and put both of us on some eatin fish.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

dsj1000 said:


> Wow, that's a nice setup! You also use Lowrance HDS?
> 
> Do you ever fish the Destin bay areas? I'm bring my pontoon to Miramar Beach and am searching for some spots to take my wife to and put both of us on some eatin fish.


I don't fish Destin much, but I know the rock jetties in their pass holds lots of fish...free line some shrimp around the jetties or use artificials....Good luck!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Dang man you have that jet ski rigged out... nice fish to capt.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

153 Large fish said:


> I don't fish Destin much, but I know the rock jetties in their pass holds lots of fish...free line some shrimp around the jetties or use artificials....Good luck!


153: If I use plastics, what would you recommend? Jig head size and weight too?

Really looking forward to fishing the saltwater again; nothing like it!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

dsj1000 said:


> 153: If I use plastics, what would you recommend? Jig head size and weight too?
> 
> Really looking forward to fishing the saltwater again; nothing like it!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I like matrix shad paddlectails...from 5/16 to 1/2 ounce jig heads...go heavier when current is stronger...all colors are good


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

153 Large fish said:


> I like matrix shad paddlectails...from 5/16 to 1/2 ounce jig heads...go heavier when current is stronger...all colors are good


Thanks for the help. I watched the video on one of the links and the guy was talking all about Destin's bay areas. Great info!

What hook size?

Hope to see you around.

Don


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Reel Sick said:


> Dang man you have that jet ski rigged out... nice fish to capt.


Thank you reel !


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

dsj1000 said:


> Thanks for the help. I watched the video on one of the links and the guy was talking all about Destin's bay areas. Great info!
> 
> What hook size?
> 
> ...


C&B custom jigs available at outcast are the best jig heads I've found yet...double barbed to hold your bait on better...round head makes the action controllable (i don't like flat or diamond shaped heads, it affects how your bait swims)...and a heavy hook with offset eye so your bait will stand vertically on the bottom like a rooting shrimp


----------

